# Finishing process for "Bressay Jumper" - traditional fair isle



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Here are some photos for those who expressed interest and requested that I show the process of finishing this traditional fair isle.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

fantastic!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Great tutorial and beautiful work. I assume it's wool so the steeking stays put?


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm always blown away by your talent!


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Here is a photo of inside sleeve....lots of ends to work in. Oh the joy of fair isle !!


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

That is truly beautiful! I like the way you work the neck stitches into the crochet chain to get a neat edge.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

It is gorgeous.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thank you very much for the good picture tutorial. That helps so much more than words. The jumper is an eyeopener too. A real credit to your skills.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Sew beautiful. I think I would be afraid that the stitches would come apart once the neck is cut out. I don' t quite understand how the crochet stitches hold everything together.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautifully done, very labor intensive.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

Very nice, thank you for sharing


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

sockit2me said:


> Here is a photo of inside sleeve....lots of ends to work in. Oh the joy of fair isle !!


 Do you ever just carry the yarn up rather than cutting after each use?


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Very amazing...I haven't tried this before...but this is inspiring!!!


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

I am in Awe!


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

attycasner said:


> Do you ever just carry the yarn up rather than cutting after each use?


I did carry up the main color, "marble heather" without cutting. It all depends on the design if this is feasible.
Working in the ends doesn't bother me....I just get "in the zone" and plow through. It took one hour to work in the ends on both sleeves.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you for the pictures Eric. I bookmarked them for future reference. I do like the idea of knitting in the round.


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

Like everyone else, I'm so impressed with the perfectionism of your work. So inspiring.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Great tutorial. I've seen the armholes and neckline outlines reinforced with machine sewing before, but this is the first time I've seen crocheting used. All those yarn ends to work in. Oh my!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow! I would never have the nerve to try this. Lol! My skills are just not there yet.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Your work is so amazing and something, I know, I will never be capable to accomplish. Very complex, beautiful, and so perfectly done, but the thing that left me in awe was the finished neckline!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

The floats are so even, you could practically wear it inside out! :sm02:


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you for your very clear photo tutorial. The end product is stunning.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

That's gorgeous! Thanks for the tutorial. I'm still too chicken to try cutting into my work.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

That is one fantastic sweater, sir. It reminds of watching Elizabeth Zimmerman's knitting workshop on PBS videos last year. So inspiring. Steeking a sweater is certainly on my bucket list. :sm01: :sm24:


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

sockit2me, you are indeed a master at Fair Isle knitting, not to mention steeking. Your work is truly awesome! Love your how-to explanation & photos. Thank you for sharing your great talent.


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

GREAT!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

This is what I had to do for my DH Philosophers wool sweater. Using 8 different colors.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Beachkc said:


> I am in Awe!


Thanks so much for taking your time to share! Am in awe also!!


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

Phewwww.... yes.. this is how it should be done... but my gosh.... this is sooooo scary.... one little mistake and there you go!!
You have done an incredible job! It looks absolutely 100% perfect! But cutting in knitwork.... whow... I remember my shaking with that pair of scissors..
very well done!


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Wonderful work..Beautiful. :sm24:


----------



## rs28 (Jul 2, 2015)

A real work of art, finished with the precision of a surgeon. Just amazing.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Wadaknox (Jan 2, 2016)

Exquisite work!


----------



## Pauline Stevens (Jul 13, 2015)

attycasper is right, it would be so much less work if you carried the yarn. I would, because the part I dislike the most is sewing in all the ends. Your work is gorgeous!


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

Beautifully finished.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Incredible sweater and beautiful work.

I would be terrified to cut pieces out.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Eric: Once again an outstanding sweater. I have never tried steeking -it is on my list and I have bookmarked this thread. Once again thankyou for your contribution to KP. We learn so much from you.

I love KP as there are so many different types of knitters and different strengths. YOu are at the top of the list in my opinion. Once again, Thankyou. Shirley


----------



## lsorum (Nov 18, 2015)

very nice........


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Just amazing. Your skills are perfect.
Love to see your creations.
I just cant think I will ever get to this level.'
Thanks for sharing


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

oh my gosh.never could i ever do this in my lifetime.
thank u for sharing your beautiful work.
that is a sweater to place in a museum for people to stare at.


----------



## vcease (Aug 5, 2012)

Beautiful! 
Thank you for sharing.
Do you have a written pattern


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

vcease said:


> Beautiful!
> Thank you for sharing.
> Do you have a written pattern


The pattern is noted here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-408320-1.html


----------



## vcease (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank you very much. 
Happy knitting and God bless you and keep you!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful beautiful beautiful work


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## galbiez (Jun 20, 2017)

great photos!!


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Very interesting!


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

I have never heard of this before. Amazing. ????


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! Im hoping to do my steek this weekend. Will post pics if I can finally get the steek done


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

Wow, just WOW!! Beautiful sweater and thanks so much for the tutorial on how you made it!! Couldn't guess how long it would take to knit this.


sockit2me said:


> Here are some photos for those who expressed interest and requested that I show the process of finishing this traditional fair isle.


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

Sockit2me: your talent is above amazing! You are certainly a master knitter. I think of you each time I knit socks with your wonderful pattern you shared with me. Thank you for all the wonderful things you’ve helped me be able to do!


----------

